# Guinea Pigs



## Mags4eva (Jun 27, 2009)

My parents have just agreed 2 let me have a pair of guinea pigs. So now i'm doing as much research as possible before we go to choose in a couple of weeks! First of all which gender is better- 2 males or 2 females? I've read that 2 males together can cause fighting between them but then i've also read that males are more up for cuddles. See i don't want them fighting and end up having to split them up but then again i want to be able to cuddle my heart out. My friend has 2 males and says that they don't fight at all. Any advice on female or male guinea pigs?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Mags4eva said:


> My parents have just agreed 2 let me have a pair of guinea pigs. So now i'm doing as much research as possible before we go to choose in a couple of weeks! First of all which gender is better- 2 males or 2 females? I've read that 2 males together can cause fighting between them but then i've also read that males are more up for cuddles. See i don't want them fighting and end up having to split them up but then again i want to be able to cuddle my heart out. My friend has 2 males and says that they don't fight at all. Any advice on female or male guinea pigs?


I think males from the same litter are okay together?, and 2 if they introduced properly can be ok. But I have heared 2 females will get along better, I'm sure someone can tell you more though


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

as long as they are kept together at a young age, there is usually no difference. i have also paired together an adult male with a 4 week old baby and they got along fine. so it really depends on the guinea pigs themselves. 

with having males or females, most people will say their is no difference between them but ive found from working with them for 4 years that males get calmer quicker than females, but once they are used to human attention they are great to cuddle. 

i would advice tryin to get them from a small pet shop as many of the big pet stores (pets4home) have groups of them and so picking out a pair that are suitable with eachother is more diffucult and you are more likely to have a pair that wont get on. 

hope that helps if you need more advice please ask x


----------



## Mags4eva (Jun 27, 2009)

We are going to go look at a litter tomorrow and hopefully reserve a pair of males. Will hopefully post pic of them up tomorrow! Thanks for your help really appreciate it!! Xx


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

o0o0o well that very exciting, ensure to look closely at the eyes and nose making sure they are not runny or crusted. also try and observe to see if they are eating well. 

make sure the people you are having them off know exactly how to sex male and females, can be quite diffucult in young guinea pigs 

good luck, would love to see some pics x


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

thought it was really easy to sex g/p its the rabbits that fox me ,if you choose two boys from the same litter you should be fine or girls


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Males don't have to be from the same litter to get along. None of my 5 males were from the same litter and when we only had 4 all 4 of them got on in a group together with no fighting. When 2 died and we got another 1 they were just about adult size when they were introduced and didn't have a single problem. We got 2 girls aswell and the boys aren't bothered that the girls are next to them. I've got 2 boys now and 2 girls and when I get another piggie in the future it will be a male because they've got loads better personality. I love my girls loads but there's something about males that I prefer. And I don't think males are any more likely to fight than girls because it's always my girls that are fighting/arguing with eachother. Try a rescue instead of a pet shop because they sometimes have babies and then you will know it won't be preg or have mites etc. Or get adults from rescues because I prefer adults than babies, there alot more loving and calmer.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Sounds exciting, good luck with choosing a pair.


----------

